# RALPH and bilateral pelvic lynph node dissection



## sbk85052 (Jul 31, 2014)

I have a doctor billing for a Robotic assisted laparoscopic radical prostate and bilateral pelvic lynph node dissections.  I am wondering if these two services are bundled or billed seperatly.  I was considering using 55866 and 38571. What are your thoughts?


----------



## nateich (Jul 31, 2014)

Those codes are not bundled; if the documentation supports you should use 55866 and 38571.  Nice job!


----------

